# Ever have one of these on your car?



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

These is not my photo, but I had a 52 Buick with a suicide knob like this. Mine always had a picture of a pretty girl on them. You could also get the type that would fold up out of the way. Worked great until one would get their shirt sleeve caught in them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes I have had them on cars!! Right now I have 2 of them on my tractor!! My tractor pulls to the right, so they help when mowing the pasture..


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2018)

Had one on my bike when I was around 10
And, yeah, it had a very sexy lady on it

I do have one on my shop vise 






Still trying to decide if it’s a good thing
Won’t remove it due to its conversation piece value


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2018)

I remember my Dad had one but as soon as I started to drive he took it off.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2018)

We always called them "neckers knob" for obvious reasons.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 10, 2018)

I  think  most  "Big Rigs"   have them.  Makes it easier  to  park  in narrower  spaces.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 10, 2018)

Didn't have one on my old '57 Chevy Bel Aire, but did on a tractor I drove for hauling manure.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes, I had one on several of my cars. 

Anyone remember push-out windshields? I had one on both of my Ford Model A's and on a '36 Chevy pickup. They were great on hot summer days. Those little vent windows, we called them wind wings, are a thing of the past too.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh yes.   We also  had  "Curb  Feelers".     Did  YOU ?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 13, 2018)

I had curb feelers on my car. We called them curb finders. My Dad was constantly replacing them. I kept wearing them down. He put them on when I took out several of his prize rhododendron bushes. I wish they made them today because I still can't park next to the curb without scraping it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had curb feelers on my car. We called them curb finders. My Dad was constantly replacing them. I kept wearing them down. He put them on when I took out several of his prize rhododendron bushes. I wish they made them today because I still can't park next to the curb without scraping it.



Ruth, several companies still make _"cat's whiskers", _time to put your son to work!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> We always called them "neckers knob" for obvious reasons.


Kinda hard aren't they?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2018)

OK wait...why are they called "suicide knobs?"  Or even...what did AZ Jim say?  Um....oh! ""neckers knob" for obvious reasons."  IT's not obvious to me!  :anyone:


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 16, 2018)

I had one on my '48 Plymouth.  We called them Brodie knobs.  That's when cars had bench seats and your girl friend could scootch up next to you. 
Don


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2018)

My dad had those knobs on the steering wheels of two cars I remember.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2018)

Ronni said:


> OK wait...why are they called "suicide knobs?"  Or even...what did AZ Jim say?  Um....oh! ""neckers knob" for obvious reasons."  IT's not obvious to me!  :anyone:


One arm around the girls shoulder and one for steering.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> One arm around the girls shoulder and one for steering.



Oh!  :lol:  That makes sense!

OK but why "suicide?"


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

Ronni....because it was easy to get your shirt sleeve caught in them and loose control of the car. Also, I used it on slippery roads to show off my driving skills spinning the car around. At times, that didn’t end well. :bigwink:


----------



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Ronni....because it was easy to get your shirt sleeve caught in them and loose control of the car. Also, I used it on slippery roads to show off my driving skills spinning the car around. At times, that didn’t end well. :bigwink:



Oh.....dear me! :what1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

Had one of these Bermuda bells mounted on floorboard of my 49 Ford. It sure got ones attention when I stepped on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2018)

Did it sound like this one?


----------

